# Healthcare reimbursement



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. So we have our French social security #s but waiting for Carte Vitale. During this waiting period most of the doctors have asked us to pay out of pocket and gave us the brown invoice ("feuille ") for reimbursement claim. So we have been collecting this feuille while waiting for the Carte Vital to request the reimbursement but someone recently told me that we dont need to wait for the Carte Vital and can request it now as we have the social security #s already. Is that true and would you know the exact process? I was told to just mail the feuille to the local CPAM branch...but is that it? I dont want to lose the feuille (by sending to the wrong place) and not be able to claim them later. (And do I give them the original documents?)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup, what you've been told is correct. You can find the mailing address for your local CPAM (by departement) on the Améli website - no personal account needed just to look up the address. Be sure to fill out the identification parts on your feuilles de soin - and include a BIC (your bank identification info) with your first submission. If you have mutuelle cover, you should inform CPAM of your mutuelle (that does require you to have an Ameli account - but that is well worth it if you haven't done so already).


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

And keep a copy until you have been reimbursed.And even when you get your CV you will still need to pay up front but the reimbursement will come automatically into your bank account.It is worth opening an account on Ameli so you can see your reimbursements


----------



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

As always a big Merci Beaucoup Bev!!


----------



## ChrisCran (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello !
In fact, the BIC itself is only an ID of the bank and is used by SIFWT for international exchanges. In the SEPA (Single European Payment Area), banks doesn't need to use SWIFT. All the CPAM need is your IBAN, which contains all the informations about your bank and your account number.


----------

